# New to Goats, 3 on the Way



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I live on a 40 acre farm with beef cows. I have raised chickens and calves on the bottle, so am familiar with handling scours and banding. Recently I got the idea to raise goats for milk. I was thinking getting a doeling and maybe put it with the steers for company when it is older since they are very good at keeping dogs out of their area. The steers have no shelter whatsoever, but we do have a barn maybe 12 x 36 nowhere near the pasture. The pasture is divided into several lots for rotation purposes. The lot closest to the house is 52 × 222 but has absolutely no shelter. So for fencing we have 1-2 strands electric with no barbs. One corner of this lot is marsh right now so would need to block it off until it dries up. 

So my husband agreed we could get goats and wants two does and a buck. He said he would clean out the barn of his junk and I said I would buy fencing. I ordered the 3 goats and put a deposit down of $75 they will be $300 total for a yearling after she freshens next weekend and the other two will be bottle babies. I figure I can feed them the milk from my yearling. I am not getting her babies because she was bred to a meat buck. Last month we made the arrangements and the yearling is due the 20th. 

My husband has told me to wait to buy fence and just tie them out because he wants to drain the marsh in our backyard and build another barn there and keep all his junk in the barn he has. So now I feel that I may have to put them in the house until he comes to his senses. Maybe put the adult on the porch and the babies in bins in the basement until he gets around to getting them a decent place to live. He is procrastinating so bad and we also have day old chicks coming the end of the month, so looks like they will be in the basement as well until he gets something fixed up. We also have a 12 foot utility trailer that he offered for the birds and the goats but it is very well insulated with no vents for ventilation. So we would have to leave the door open continuously and find somehow to fence it in. We are also going to have to find a way to run electric in for the brooder lamp. 
I asked him to build me a milk stand, but he says he has some cow stanchions somewhere, who knows where. Aren't cow stanchions too big? I know we have one at the steer pasture, but it is huge. 

We also have two dogs my husband wants chained. One is a collie lab mix two year old and the other a great Pyrenees Shepard mix. I'm thinking the lab is too energetic for farm animals and may have to find a new home but the white dog is pretty calm and may be able to be trained as a livestock guard dog. Hopefully they won't have to stay chained the rest of their lives. 

I weigh less than a hundred pounds and am not full of muscles, so what is my best plan for dealing with this while my husband is getting around to everything? I do have 4 children 10+ willing to help, but my husband works 100 miles away and is only home 1-2 days a week to work on this.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Goats don't do well tied out. It is too easy for them to choke or break their necks. A draft fee shelter is a must. They will also need loose minerals -, clean water, and hay. - The excitable dog prolly won't do well with the goats but could be taught to leave them alone. The calmer dog may be ok with them but don't ever leave a dog unattended with your goats until you are positive that the dog Is completely trained. Dogs play by biting and chasing which is not good for goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Animals need shelter from winter cold and summer heat, shade.

I agree, do not wait on a fence. Could be a really big mistake. It should be done before the goats arrive.

I don't see why anyone would get animals first, before a farm is ready or has at least something they can live in that is comfortable. They rely on us for their care, so they do not have to suffer.
I am sorry but I am freaked out by the ways things are going to be for these animals, not healthy. 

The utility trailer, put a hog panel up, sink 2 t-posts on each side with a way to open it up, when you want the goats out and provide ventilation. Be sure it is opposite of any wind, you do not want a draft on them. They will also need clean bedding. 
But it is not good having chickens in with goats I hate to say. 

Cow stanchion yes, are bigger. 

Chaining dogs is cruel IMO, it ruins them. When if ever they get lose will be uncontrollable, it is so unfair to the dogs. 
Not being able to run or play is just heartless, just like tying up goats.  

The great Pyrenees Shepard mix, may or may not be good with goats, it could be a very bad situation, you will have to watch and see if they will be OK. Never leave the dog unattended. Be aware, the dog may not be good with them and play rough or even kill. Be careful.

They will need loose salt and minerals for goats or cattle with copper and selinium in it not the block.

They will need hay for roughage. 

Get a friend to help you with any issues.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you! I have the minerals purchased already. We may have some panels that are useable. I saw 3 unused gates walking around yesterday that I could probably use. The opening is to the south, so I think they should be fine. We do have hay, that I helped bale but has no alfalfa so I can buy a bale of alfalfa in town this week. I also have lots of twigs and small branches from where we got firewood that were just cut this month for them to nibble on. Wish I could get some sort of shelter in the pasture. My husband said look for buildings on Craig's list.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I feel like you might be taking on way too much.

I agree that goats don't do well when tied out. You need shelter and fencing.

How long have you had the dogs? I'd recommend rehoming them both and not getting another dog if you don't have the time for them. Being tied out is frustrating for dogs. They'll have a ton of pent up energy and be lonely. What is your husbands reasoning for tying them up?

It sounds like your husband doesn't have the time or desire to do these things with you, so you should only take on what you can handle on your own.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Something else to consider. Are you getting one mature doe and two babies - one doe one buck? If so, you will have to separate the buck from the doe so he doesn't breed her until she is mature enough to support a pregnancy - if she is bred too early this could be a terrible situation. If I am understanding you correctly,then you will need a separate place for your buck, along with a friend for him. Given all of this, you may want to delay goats for a while. Plus if you have kids, you will have to have a very dry, draft free separate area for mama and babies........


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes, I will be separating the buck in a few months. Maybe finding him a home if we can't get him to stay in the fence away from the does. I would think there would be a buck around here somewhere that we could use that would be less trouble.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree with the others. You might want to wait to get goats until you're completely set up for them. I often get a wild notion that I want this or that animal, but my husband is the reasonable one and always makes sure I have a place for them, time to care for them, and know how to care for them before I get them.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

FascinatingLady said:


> Yes, I will be separating the buck in a few months. Maybe finding him a home if we can't get him to stay in the fence away from the does. I would think there would be a buck around here somewhere that we could use that would be less trouble.


I prefer using other people's bucks right now, especially with only a few goats.

I don't have to worry about accidental breedings and don't need the extra enclosure and buddy for the buck.

This also allows me to pick different bucks for each girl each year and vary my genetics.

I think especially just starting out its best to just skip the buck.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I would love to use AI, but it seems to be a mixed bag. So far I found 1 person willing to breed no charge 90 minutes away. I did not get any details of the buck's history, but I assume she isn't keeping records if she isn't charging for the service. I would also hate to use a free services as it would be harder to get everything in writing. I suppose I should offer to pay if I went with her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmm I'd wonder a bit if she doesn't charge... But it could just be someone being nice? You'd have to feel her out, maybe visit first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

if she doesn't charge, that is really scary. She might not care about diseases either.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd take the loss on the deposit and pass on getting goats at the moment. Focus on figuring out an appropriate situation for the animals you already have. 

That being said, I'm 5'2 with very little farming experience in my background... And managed to fence in a quarter acre with goat appropriate field fencing, built an appropriate shelter out of pallets and roofing materials, and build a hay rack, all within two weeks. Plus I have a three year old and a one year old. So you can certainly figure something out without needing your husband's help if you truly want to. 

I have since built my own milk stand and I'm in the process of building a kidding pen/stall in our barn. If I can do it, with no experience, you can!


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I'd take the loss on the deposit and pass on getting goats at the moment. Focus on figuring out an appropriate situation for the animals you already have.
> 
> That being said, I'm 5'2 with very little farming experience in my background... And managed to fence in a quarter acre with goat appropriate field fencing, built an appropriate shelter out of pallets and roofing materials, and build a hay rack, all within two weeks. Plus I have a three year old and a one year old. So you can certainly figure something out without needing your husband's help if you truly want to.
> 
> I have since built my own milk stand and I'm in the process of building a kidding pen/stall in our barn. If I can do it, with no experience, you can!


Awesome! I tried building when I was pregnant and didn't get anywhere, but now that the kids are older I may be able to. I found some cattle panel at a reasonable price. Why does it say "dipped" Is that plastic coated? Would that be safe?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dipped may mean galvanized.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Agree with Pam - you should be ready for goats before you ever get them. Your temporary setup sounds like you will end up losing your goats to awful end. Also - chaining dogs (or any animal) up is so cruel. Raising baby goats in a bin in the basement sounds awful for them. 
One of the first things I ask anyone wanting a goat from here is about housing and if they agree with tying out an animal. If they plan to tie them out I won't sell them one. 
Sorry to sound so negative but your plan for your animals doesn't sound like you are considering their welfare.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Were you able to figure something out? Would love to see pics of your new goats.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I registered them in the registry here. We have a good place for them. My husband put up a temporary fence and I was able to put a gate up on the building so they get plenty of ventilation. The more aggressive dog had a little run in with the buck and learned to respect them. He has been no trouble. The other dog has been pretty good as well. No problems yet.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, we still don't have the chickens figured out, but have another week before they arrive. We are getting a brooder and I got everything else we need, just not sure about a building to put it in. Maybe my husband will let me put them in the shop for the first couple weeks if I promise to clean up after them.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

We also went and did a complete cost analysis for my new barn. I already have all the money for it. Husband is thinking no floor, so I am sure I'll have to order a cement pour as well. Just have to wait and see how the drain line does at keeping the back yard dry enough.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Honestly, I'd prefer dirt for a barn floor...easier to clean.

Glad you were able to figure things out.Now we need pics!


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok thanks. I have 13 pics in the Goat Spot Registry right now. Will be adding more in the next week or two.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhh, I found them! Most people put their pics in a thread so it took me a bit to realize where they were.
I thought you had only 3 for some reason? Anyway, cute goats! 
I noticed you said one was rust colored....that is copper deficiency. I recommend bolusing @ 1 gram per 22# at least 2 times a year for them all. I do 3-4 times for mine. Here is a thread on copper bolusing in case you are not aware.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/what-copper-bolusing-can-do-173022/


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes, they are deficient in several minerals. Sulfur shortage and lice leading to anemia. Those are not my goats that I ordered. Those are some goats someone gave me for free that I get to nurse back to health. I still have 4 on the way, plus one of these is pregnant by the looks of her. Do they look thin to you? I think dairy goats are always supposed to look thin, so maybe as soon as I get enough minerals down them they will be fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think once they are healthy and have had some copper, minerals and a few more groceries they'll be great.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They don't look all that thin to me. You ended up with 4 bucks or are some of those wethers? If the boys were in with the girls before you got them, then probably more than one is bred. Pretty goats. I wish I could have 15, but we don't have a big enough area fenced in or the money for that many right now.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

They had two bucks separate and the other two are younger and smaller. Elijah was supposed to have been born in January and Isaac I am thinking is about a year old since he lost his ears. My husband thinks they got frostbite. He should be old enough to do the job, but I haven't seen him show much interest.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

If Isaac is a year old and was in with them the whole time, I still think you're going to have several pregnancies. Could be a reason he's not showing interest. Nigerian Dwarfs start pretty young. A 2 month old buckling I had got ahold of a doe I had, but it didn't take. They figured out a way on the climbing platforms we have to reach. I caught them in the act. I got him wethered right away after that since he was going to be a pet and she was younger than I wanted to be bred.

That's too bad about his ears. What do they look like? Like Lamancha ears?


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Not sure if they are lamancha ears, they look cut off. My 2 month old is showing interest in mounting them. They could be getting pregnant since I got them. They said as soon as they put the senior buck in my vehicle, he mounted a female.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Do they look anything like this?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I looked closer at Isaac's picture and I see what you mean. Ouch. I am happy we don't have to worry about frostbite down here.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

No I think someone chopped them off. They are about maybe 3/4 inch and then perfectly straight cut.


----------

